# Need Help With Melafix Dosing



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Folks:

Background:

2.5 days ago one of my angels got "stuck" in a rock hole but I was able to remove the rock from my tank and then remove the angel from the hole.

Some folks on PF recommended that I use Melafix at a rate of 1 Teaspon/10Gallons. (13 Teaspoons for my tank and sump).

I have never "had to use" medications but had an unopened bottle of Melafix in the garage in case of emergencies and started the treatment.

Yesterday I read this treatise when I Googeled for Melafix.
http://www.fishjunkies.com/Medications/melafix.php
which indicates that the dosing should be continued for seven days.


*Questions:

Do I indeed need to continue the dosing??? 
(I have dosed twice now and the area around my aquarium smells of Melafix!)

Also do I need to be "doing anything else" to help heal Rocky's wound??
*

The 1st photograph is Rocky (named for obvious reasons) immediately after I removed him from the rock hole.

The 2nd photgraph is Rocky's worst wound taken last night (after 2 days and 2 doses of Melafix).

Input would be appreciated.

Thanks
Ron Jones

BTW to my PF friends:

I bumped twice last night and did not receive a response.

I know that "I am boring you" but I need some input before "I really slobber up"!

TR


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Jones.:wave:

Sorry to hear your problem.:blueworry:
I read your thread in PF about what happened to Rocky. I would continue the treatment of Melafix. Other things you have to do is ensure the water is clean. Clean water will allow the wound to heal faster together with Melafix.

Good luck.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

melafix is great for the quick healing of minor scrapes and cuts..so please continue dosing with it. I believe the correct dosing is written on the bottle and should be 5ml per 10 gallons of water, for 7 days, with a 25% water change after the 7th day. Please don't hesitate to ask ANY question you have! They are all welcome and appreciated! Good luck with your little "Rocky"!

<3 Bri


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Clean water is important, as stated before. That is why a water change should be done prior to starting Melafix. I am treating my tank with Melafix right now, and I always treat it slightly under the recommended dosage. I jus tdo that too be safe, cause it is extremely bad to over-medicate. One capful should equal 10mL which is used for 20 gallons. I put 3 capfuls in my 75 gallon once a day. After 7 days, do a big water change, as stated previously.

Melafix has a powerful smell, sort of like a menthol, and it is fine that the area smells like it.


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Ron 
Yes you must continue the course for 7 days.. I have got to disagree with the underdosing as stated by jouteimike because if you do that it will not be as effective...They always state dose rates with safety in mind 

Derek


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i think mike was implying that its better to underdose than OVERdose, as overdosing with melafix can be fatal to the fish. :shock: welcome to the forum Derek!


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

DM and GOG:

I appreciate the responses!

I continued dosing at the recommended rate for 7 days and Rocky's wounds were completely healed.

BTW per Mp (on the other forum) I ordered the pond size Melafix from my local Petco and saved a "ton" on medication costs.

TR


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

cool. glad to hear Rocky's all better! 

bri


----------



## MilitantPotato (Oct 12, 2006)

Good to hear Jones, glad Rocky made a quick recovery for ya.
That tetra I spoke about is still trying to recover, and it might have the beginnings of a fungal infection from the wounds it recieved. :evil: 

Any luck with the pumps yet? I bet you're, as you say it, smooth wore out over them burning up on ya.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

MilitantPotato said:


> Good to hear Jones, glad Rocky made a quick recovery for ya.
> Any luck with the pumps yet?
> *I bet you're, as you say it, smooth wore out over them burning up on ya.*


TY


Yes. Got an RMA # for the one which was not "my fault".
Manufacturer may be able to rebuild the other two.

*You betcha (in West Texan)!!!*
Due to the limited "headroom" above the bioballs available for the mechanical filtration media I cannot implement your solution {which BTW was very ingenious}.
(A plexiglass rim is moulded into the plexiglass sump [go figure])!!
As a "stopgap", until I get to feeling better, I am bidaily changing the mechanical filtration media!

TR


----------

